# Ride to the Rally To Restore Sanity



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Thinking about riding to The Mall on the 30th, but not sure if I'll be able to enter with my bike or if I will have to lock it up somewhere. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

AlanE said:


> Thinking about riding to The Mall on the 30th, but not sure if I'll be able to enter with my bike or if I will have to lock it up somewhere. Any info would be appreciated.


 Well, from the FAQ.

*16) What am I allowed to bring to the Rally?*

National Park Service Cleared Items to Bring:
Food and beverage (non-alcoholic, no glass)
Small umbrella
Rain poncho
Portable chair
Cameras
Blankets
Small Backpacks
Sunscreen
No bikes mentions. But no bikes mentioned here either:

*17) What am I NOT permitted to bring by the National Park Service and what am I requested NOT to bring to the Rally?*
No glass containers
No alcoholic beverages
No camping
No tents, canopies, or structures
No knives, blades, hand tools or sharp objects of any length
No firearms (real or simulated)
No ammunition
No explosive devices
No fireworks
No open fires
No coolers
No aerosols
No laser pointers
No mace and/or pepper spray
No helium balloons
No sticks or poles
No packages, large coolers, large bags, duffle bags, suitcases
No animals other than service/guide dogs
No staking of grounds
No digging or trenching
No attachments to existing landscaping
Are you a strict constructionalist or not?

We're riding and figure if we have problems getting close, we'll deal with it and enjoy the day from the fringes.

If you see a Mario & Luigi team in the crowd, that will be my son and his friend.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Sounds like permisssion by omission. I think I'll bring a crappy bike and cable lock just in case.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Sounds like permisssion by omission. I think I'll bring a crappy bike and cable lock just in case.


I never saw so many people biking to a rally.

By comparison, the tea party rallies I can't say I saw any bikes.


----------

